# Aeroforce Interceptor (PICS)



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Can't wait to see


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Subscribed....


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Haha am I the only one going to be posting pics when I get my gauges in the mail, come on guys lets see some pics


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

I know other people have them post some pics guys, I can't wait to get mine in the mail


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Here you go all installed


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Whats your thoughts I feel faster with these gauges but I know I'm not lol


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Lol all mods make you feel faster, that's why we do them

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice looking product! Never seen these before:

Aeroforce Technology Inc | Products - Interceptor

They list the following display parameters available depending on the vehicle:


RPM
MPH
Intake Air Temperature (post Intercooler)
Ambient Air Temperature (pre Intercooler)
Engine Coolant Temperature
Exhaust Gas Temperature (PCM Calculated)
Transmission Temp. (auto trans)
Manifold Pressure (vacuum/boost) displayed in PSI
Fuel Temperature
Battery Voltage
Battery Temp
Injector Pulse Width in msec.
Injector Duty Cycle (%)
Air Flow Rate into engine
Long Term Fuel Trim
Short Term Fuel Trim
O2 Sensor Voltage
Barometric Pressure
Ignition Advance
Base Spark
PCM Spark Adjust
Fuel Status (open/closed loop)
Wastegate Solenoid Duty Cycle (%)
Knock Retard
Knock Sensor Raw Voltage
Throttle Position Percentage
Throttle Position Sensor Raw Volts
Calculated Net Horsepower
Engine Load
Transmission Slip
Current Transmission Gear
Torque Delivered to Transmission
Torque Converter lockup status
Brake pressure
Brake Booster Travel
Steering Angle
Non-driven Wheel Speed
Lateral G's
Yaw
Fuel economy (instantaneous and average)
P-ratio - pressure ratio MAP/Barometer
2 user configurable analog inputs**
Have you found any that don't work with the Cruze?

I was a little hesitant to lust after OBD-II port connected devices since you only have a single port in each car, until I started looking into it and found this splitter:

Amazon.com: OBDII Splitter Y Cable, J1962M to 2-J1962F, 1ft (145802): Automotive

Doing a little reading, it seems there's no guarantee that two devices will be able to communicate at the same time but there are several reports of people doing just that. Another guy reports that using this splitter he has his scan-gauge hooked up and his dealer plugged into the splitter and had no trouble connecting to the vehicle.

I winder if OBD-II ports will ever become like USB ports, with cars offering multiple ports for "expansion"? Ha, probably not...


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Not yet haven't really had any time to examine all the options the gauge has, I know oil pressure didn't seem to work unless the reading really is 65,299 haha but oil temp and coolant temp work, there is a few others that don't work I've noticed but I mainly got it for coolant, oil temp , pre and post intercooler temp, boost/vac , ing timing, etc and for the shift light mainly and the other gauge reads if my battery drops to low it will light up as well since I'm always pounding the stereo I sometimes forget to shift and rev her a bit higher then needed so shift light was a must and the battery thing is good so I don't kill it


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Sweet. Did you buy in Canada or US?

Pricey gauge, for sure, but pretty versatile. Are the bezels metal or plastic?


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

There plastic and yeah they are pricey but for how convenient they are and how many gauges are built into them it's well worth it i get 4 gauges at one time without having to mount 4 gauges, I can have 16 scanning all the time but I don't like it that way


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah, it's definitely appealing from that point of view. With the analog inputs, programmable lights and data logging it offers something above and beyond what other gauges do. Nice system overall, for sure.

I searched for some images and found a guy who disassembled the gauge and flush mounted the display in a rectangular cutout below the IP in a new Camaro. It looked really good and took up little space. I'm not sure if there's a spot in the Cruze that would offer that option or not...


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Like the look... Who has the gauge pods?


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

alyupe11 said:


> Like the look... Who has the gauge pods?


Zzp gauge pod


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Can you tell me what the gauges can't read? Im looking to get these but need it to read transmission temp.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

They look nice, but aren't you worried at al about getting hit in the face with a gauge in the case of a side airbag deployment?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Nope. The pillar has a lanyard that holds it from coming completely off. You think youd get hit the the pillar?


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Can you tell me what the gauges can't read? Im looking to get these but need it to read transmission temp.


Do you gave an auto or manual? It will read temp for auto but not for manual

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah auto. I have a scan tool (innova 1303) that reads live data and it doesnt list trans temp, that why I was curious of it. Thanks.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Heres mine. Zzp gauge pod aswell.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Do u wish u wouldve got the dual set? Thats how my pillar looks too, empty up top with a cobalt boost/vac gauge in bottom. Thinking of getting the duals to fill my pillar and sell my cobalt.


----------

